# From my lens



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Anyone is more than welcome to post their pics. Just please make sure you:

Include two pictures maximum per post
Post about your trips


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

I'll start with my trip to Athens in 2017

Acropolis (more info)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great start; Great, very nice photos from Acropolis


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Alicante, Spain 
2017


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Amsterdam 2017
more info


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Aranjuez, Spain
2017
more info


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Ávila, Spain 2018
Wikipedia


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Barcelona 2019
Art and Parc de la Ciutadella


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Tibidabo 
Barcelona
2020


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Berliner Dom 
Berlin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo of Berliner Dom


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Guggenheim Museum Bilbao
2016


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos of that museum and from Bilbao


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos of that museum and from Bilbao


thank you so much!


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Bordeaux, France
2019
Cathédrale Saint-André


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Bourges, France
Cathedrale


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done!


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Bratislava Castle, 
2021
More info


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Bratislava Castle, Bratislava, Slovakia
2021


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Bruges, Belgium
2017
More info


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once more; well done


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once more; well done


thank you very much


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Brussels, Belgium
2017
More info


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from Brussels


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Bucharest, Romania
2019
info


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great photos, Josedc! You have really been in wonderful places and it is good that you share it with us.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Bucharest


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Gratteciel said:


> Great photos, Josedc! You have really been in wonderful places and it is good that you share it with us.


thank you very much! I'm glad I'm able to share some of these


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice photos from Bucharest


it is quite lovely; I'm glad you like the pics


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Budapest, Hungary 
2019 
Hungarian Parliament


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo by night from Budapest


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Burgos, Spain
2016
Monasterio de las Huelgas 
More info


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Cáceres, Extramadura, Spain. 
2020 
City Info


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Spain


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Como, Italy
2017
More Info


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Como


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Krakow, Poland
Wawel Castle


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Dubrovnik, Croatia
2021
More info


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Krakow and Dubrovnik


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Split, Croatia
2021
info


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos from Split


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Cuenca, Spain
2017
The Cathedral


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photo from Cuenca


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Dublin, Ireland
Trinity College


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great photos from Dublin


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Edinburgh 2017
Holyrood Palace


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

El Escorial, Madrid, España
2017
Real Monasterio de San Lorenzo de El Escorial


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Girona, Spain
More info
2020


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Granada, Spain
2015
La Alhambra de Granada


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Granja de San Ildefonso, Segovia, Spain
Patrimonio Nacional


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

A fabulous palace!


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Totu said:


> A fabulous palace!


indeed, it is quite amazing


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Logroño, Spain
Concatedral de Sta Maria de la Redonda


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Lisbon, Portugal 
More info


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

London, 2018
Saint Paul's Cathedral


----------

